# Unterschied Trident Z RGB und Trident Z Neo



## Olumsat (18. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich baue mir gerade ein neues System zusammen und habe eine Frage zu dem Arbeitsspeicher.

Habe das Mainboard Asus ROG Maximus XII Formula und meine CPU ist der I7 10700K, alls Wasserkühlung habe ich die NZXT Kraken Z73.
Es fehlt also nur noch der Arbeitsspeicher. Entschieden habe ich mich schon mal für die Marke G-Skill.

Bin an folgenden 2 interessiert

F4-3600C18D-64GTZN oder F4-3600C18D-64GTZR

Beide sind 2x 32 GB mit 3600 MHz und laut der Homepage sehe ich keine Unterschiede in den Technischen Details.

Meine Fragen: 
- Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den zwei, wenn ja welche?
- Sind diese 2 für mein System überhaupt geeignet?

Zu den Neo Kit wird ja gesagt, dass es für Ryzen CPUs bestimmt ist, aber kann ich das trotzdem bei meinem System verwenden? Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?

Der Grund weshalb ich frage ist, das Neo Kit ist um einiges billiger als das andere, deshalb bin ich jetzt ein bißchen unsicher und wollte das hier mal gefragt haben .


Vilen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Antworten

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. August 2020)

Bei dem Teureren Kit könnte besserer Die drunter sein.

Du kannst den Neo auch auf Intel nutzen das Spielt keine Rolle.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cody_GSK (20. August 2020)

Hallo Olumsat

Die Spezifikationen beider Modelle sind vergleichbar. 

Die Trident Z Neo besitzen jedoch eine(n) etwas aufwändigere(n) Heatspreader und LED Beleuchtung.

Ursprünglich handelte es sich bei den Trident Z RGB (Intel) und Trident Z Neo (AMD) um Modellreihen für unterschiedliche Plattformen. Wir haben die Mainboard Kompatibilität jedoch im Laufe der Zeit umfassender und auch Hersteller-übergreifend getestet, wodurch sich diese bei vielen Modellen angeglichen hat. Da es vereinzelt aber dennoch Unterscheide geben kann, empfehle ich vor dem Kauf in jedem Fall zu prüfen, ob das verwendete Mainboard in der QVL des jeweiligen Modells gelistet ist. Du findest unsere QVL direkt auf den Produktseiten:

F4-3600C18D-64GTZN-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

F4-3600C18D-64GTZR-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Neutra (18. Dezember 2020)

Cody_GSK schrieb:


> Hallo Olumsat
> 
> Die Spezifikationen beider Modelle sind vergleichbar.
> 
> ...



Sorry, dass ich hier einen etwas älteren thread ausgrabe.

Aber ich stehe gerade vor quasi der selben Entscheidung und wundere mich über diese Aussage da ich die vorher noch nie gehört / gelesen habe.

Ist das tatsächlich noch immer der Fall, auch bei den brandneuen CL14 3600 Kits? In der QVL steht mein Mainboard bei Beiden drinne.

Ich habe hier ein Asus Dark Hero x570 und *Trident Z RGB F4-3600C14D-32GTZR* verbaut.

Ist der heatspreader & RGB vom identischen *Trident Z RGB NEO Kit **F4-3600C14D-32GTZN* tatsächlich "besser"? Also abgesehen von dem Äußerlichen.

Wäre dir dankbar wenn du das kurz checken könntest, als Endkunde hat man ja leider keine Chance das vorher rauszufinden.


----------



## Cody_GSK (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @Neutra 

Die Unterschiede beim Heatspreader sind hauptsächlich optischer Natur.

Die Trident Z Neo besitzen gegenüber den Trident Z RGB eine zusätzliche LED Zone.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## AbuMegatron (25. Dezember 2020)

Cody_GSK schrieb:


> Hallo @Neutra
> 
> Die Unterschiede beim Heatspreader sind hauptsächlich optischer Natur.
> 
> ...



Und wieviele led Zonen sind das jeweils?

Edit:
Hab es selbst gefunden, falls es jemand interessiert RGB hat 5 Zonen und Neo 8....


----------

